# Tayda 3pdt stomp switches



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2019)

I order about six of these, one was DOA, and one just went out on me. Not sure if I just had bad luck, but I will be getting mine from love my switches from now on. Just a rant.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 16, 2019)

I’ve been through over 200 from love my switches and haven’t had a problem with one of them yet...


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Small Bear sells CIC Brand with ROHS stamp, never had an issue.
Same ones in Australia from Altronics, No issue!










						CIC Blue 3PDT
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 16, 2019)

I just got a batch from Tayda the other day. Wish me luck. ?


----------



## falzhobel (Dec 16, 2019)

I have installed over ~160 of the Tayda one, and found out that at least 2 of them from the last batch are in trouble right now.


----------



## Dali (Dec 16, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I order about six of these, one was DOA, and one just went out on me. Not sure if I just had bad luck, but I will be getting mine from love my switches from now on. Just a rant.



Did you filled some kind of complaint at them? What was their answer?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2019)

Dali said:


> Did you filled some kind of complaint at them? What was their answer?



I did not, I figured it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Dali (Dec 16, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I did not, I figured it wasn't worth it.


I think you should. I'm not saying they will refund or send replacements but I think it's worth they know about it.

Maybe I'm too much into open source software where even filling bug report is quite helpful...


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 16, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I did not, I figured it wasn't worth it.


Let them know - I've found they're quite responsive.  If they do have an issue with this batch (I've never had a problem with their switches in the past) I'm sure they'd like to know about it.


----------



## Robert (Dec 16, 2019)

I've only had one or two issues with an order from Tayda, but they always made it right.

Typically I think they offer a refund via PayPal, or 1.5x - 2x store credit.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2019)

I may contact them, I order enough from them that they could give me something for the issue. LOL


----------



## Dali (Dec 16, 2019)

Tayda is currently at -15% !  

15% Discount Coupon Code : "Sale15"
**Valid till 19 December 2019 ( 11pm New York time )


----------



## daria (Dec 16, 2019)

Never had a problem with Tayda switches (60 or so switches) except for one that I overheated. They don't take iron heat as well as other switches so you need to be quick.

As above, definitely tell them. Their CS is top notch but moreso if there's a problem with their supply they'll check and fix it.


----------



## TheSin (Dec 25, 2019)

Anybody have luck with the cheapies that they sell on Amazon? 10 for $14 from Ttone.


----------



## Robert (Dec 25, 2019)

TheSin said:


> Anybody have luck with the cheapies that they sell on Amazon? 10 for $14 from Ttone.



I try to avoid those.    

It's hard to see in their photos (especially because they show two different makes) but the darker blue ones with sharp edges haven't been the most reliable in my experience.     

The problem is that some of the dealers show one type, but ship the other type.

Notice in the 3rd picture (the one with the bag labeled Protaitone) the blue is a different hue from all of the others and there are little tabs protruding from each of the corners.   I suspect these are the ones you will receive.


----------



## Barry (Dec 25, 2019)

TheSin said:


> Anybody have luck with the cheapies that they sell on Amazon? 10 for $14 from Ttone.


Do yourself a favor and buy from "love my switches"


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2019)

I’d love his switches more if shipping to Canada wasn’t 30 dollars.


----------



## Gordo (Dec 26, 2019)

I've always had great luck with LMS and SmallBear.  That said I've have one or two noisy switches from Tayda but for the most part...no complaints.  The LMS hardware isn't all that much more expensive and worth the money but if you're putting in a big Tayda order in doesn't hurt to have a few kicking around.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 26, 2019)

I have had good experiences with Tayda 3pdt.  If you want to hedge your bets, just order several extras.  Test them and keep them as spares to use if you eventually get a bad one.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been getting the black Alpha ones from Tayda, anyone had issues with those?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 29, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I've been getting the black Alpha ones from Tayda, anyone had issues with those?



No those are great, but I don't think they fit well with the 3pdt pcbs if you plan on using one.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 29, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> No those are great, but I don't think they fit well with the 3pdt pcbs if you plan on using one.


I did find that to be the case, I did manage to get one to fit for my last build just had to line it up just right


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 31, 2019)

I have been going through 3pdt switches like candy lately, and LMS has not let me down yet. I especially like the oxblood ones. They seem to be better tonally. lol.


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 31, 2019)

I have one that's kinda dodgy out of all the one's i bought from Tayda...i expect that you will get a bad one every now and again ....thats why i wire them now instead of using the breakout board. Unsolder slap a new one in....

Mike


----------

